# Please help me verify this terminal



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I need to replace one of the terminal strips on an Audison SRX4. I haven't opened it (don't even have it on hand at the moment) but I found a picture on Ampguts - cropped picture from that attached. 

I need to replace the 3-position terminal block closest to the RCAs. It's obvious that it's a euro type terminal block from the image, but more specific?

Female RCAs are about 8-8.3mm in diameter so I used proportions to determine that the length of the the terminal block should be about 11mm. This makes me think that it's 3.5mm pitch like Molex 39357-0003. Anyone agree? Disagree? Know what terminal to buy if I'm wrong on that choice?

Thanks.


----------

